# New collars for Gunner made by me!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Got a wild hair today and decided to make a couple collars for Gunner. His birthday is sunday :biggrin:

They aren't perfect but I don't sell collars so they just have to be good enough for me:smile: The collars I made a few months ago are holding up just great! No rips or tears. I don't care if they get them dirty so the collars go swimming, through mud and the washer. No problems :biggrin1::biggrin1: Plus they are very inexpensive to make. I get most of the fabric on sale or at thrift stores. The belting is belts that I bought from thrift stores. I use the D rings from the belts too :smile: All I have to do is tear out stitches and replace the fabric if it fades or gets dirty. I love them! 










Got this handdyed fabric at a thrift store for 0.25$ a yard.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Those are neat! I love learning to make or do things on my own. I might have to try this!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well done you....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> Those are neat! I love learning to make or do things on my own. I might have to try this!


It becomes quite addicting! lol 

I just love having the ability to make a collar if they need one. I have stuff for Sprocket sized ones too. I just haven't made any for him yet.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> well done you....


HAHA I succeeded even though the sewing machine tried to break me! :tongue:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Love then both and they look like something I would buy lol. I am partial to the camo one though


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Love then both and they look like something I would buy lol. I am partial to the camo one though


hehe I love that one too. Its really hard to chose a favorite collar. I love all the ones I have made. I would'nt have made them if I didn't love them


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> looks great


Thanks! I'm glad you like them :smile:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Got a wild hair today and decided to make a couple collars for Gunner. His birthday is sunday :biggrin:


No way! Buck's is Saturday.

LOVE the Mossy Oak one.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I'm impressed and slightly envious....ok very envious because I am crap with anything that needs sewing.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> No way! Buck's is Saturday.
> 
> LOVE the Mossy Oak one.


Aww they are brothers from another mother! Lol Gunners birthday is approximate but we know he was born in April.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I'm impressed and slightly envious....ok very envious because I am crap with anything that needs sewing.


These are REALLY easy. I have only been sewing for a few months and I can manage to make these


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the camo one! I wouldn't even have any idea how to begin to make one. Maybe if I had a sewing machine. Or even just sewing skills period! That would be a start I guess.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Very impressive!

I, too, am clueless when it comes to sewing, much to the chagrin of my mother. She made (sewed) all of her own clothes, plus knitted and crocheted as if clothing stores did not exist...lol.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow those are nice


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i really love the second one the purple and green very very pretty!


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been interested in doing this myself. Are there any patterns you found/used or you made your own patterns?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> I've been interested in doing this myself. Are there any patterns you found/used or you made your own patterns?


I had bought a hand made collar off eBay and realized how simple it was. I just deconstructed it mentally and recreated the steps. 

I am making a picture tutorial next week for Jesse so I'll post it here


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm impressed, I like the purple one too. I am terrible with a sewing machine the last time I tried I through such a fit my husband offered to do it for me....... now that's bad.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Very neat. I can't wait to see the tutorial  I just bought a used sewing machine and have never sewn in my life so I would love to give something like this a go !


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow those are gorgeous! I've always wanted to make collars but I'm crap at sewing.

Now I'm totally wishing I hadn't slept through sewing class - after lunch I was always a sleepy Kelly and sewing was verrrrrrrrrrrrrry boring with a verrrryyy lenient teacher. If someone had told me that I could use those skills to make dog collars I might've kept my eyes open lol.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice job on the collars.
I think that I like the purple one best.
Happy Birthday Gunner!


----------

